# My cat has a thing for feet...



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

He sounds adorable. Many cats do love belly rubs, fetch, and have good recall! I had a cat that a a similar obsession with my ears .... very disconcerting to wake up to a cat slurping my ears. LOL.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Had to comment because one of my cats have a thing for feet too. For the longest time we couldn't pet him with our hands or else he'd run away and hide for the day. We were only able to pet him with our feet!!! He'd purr and purr and purr.

Strange!!!


----------

